# WANTED: TUDOR 2483 or 2484 MOVEMENT



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

*WANTED: TUDOR 2483 or 2484 MOVEMENT*


View Advert


I have 2 Tudor movements I would like to rejuvenate.
They are cal 2483 & 2484.
Anyone have either movement - working or not - or any spare parts.
Both of mine are in fairly rough shape.




*Advertiser*

RoddyJB



*Date*

22/01/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

